# Lathe Tool Storage



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Over the Christmas break, I have acquired a handful of new turning tools. I own the Delta 46-460 and it only has storage for 6 tools underneath. I am out of ideas on where to put the tools that I use. I do a variety of turnings and I need access to more than the 6 spaces it provides. Does anyone know of any good wood working plans for a shelf that holds more? Or maybe you have a pic of what you use to hold your turning tools. Either way, open to suggestions.

Thanks,
Wannabewoodworker


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Depends upon your shop. I store mine in a cabinet drawer (shop built) when not in use. While turning I have a roll around cart that rest them on along with my chuck, sand paper, etc.


----------



## PF2250 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Lathe tool holder*

I heard of a Wisconsin turner who had an overhead trolley with a four sided pyramid on a lazy susan that carried all his tools at arms reach. I'd love to see the picture of this.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's what I use but then I have 2 lathes and lots and lots of tools and chucks. I also have the Delta lathe and what I'm thinking about doing is rigging up something that sticks off the back left side of the lathe and holds more tools.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Congratulation on the new lathe!

My lathe was in a corner so I was able to use a wall at the right end. Could see and reach everything easy. Not problem with the magnetic strips.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Heres mine<a href=?" target="_blank"><img src="http://i616.photobucket.com/albums/tt249/dpuskar/001-2.jpg" border="0" alt="Lathe Tools, Carousel"></a>


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

Simple and practical setup NCPaladin, probably going to do something similar.


----------



## zacker (Mar 25, 2010)

i just took a 14" long piece of 1x6 pine, cut the two front corners off it, and screwed it from underneith to the top of my wood lathe stand, then i drilled holes in it and just slide the handles of the tols through it. and the tools are right there, 6 inches from my right hand.

You can see it in this pic.


----------



## crushgroovin (Jun 17, 2010)

*Craftsman Cabinet*



john lucas said:


> Here's what I use but then I have 2 lathes and lots and lots of tools and chucks. I also have the Delta lathe and what I'm thinking about doing is rigging up something that sticks off the back left side of the lathe and holds more tools.


John,

Looking for a place to store my turning tools & put my Grinder. I have a similar Craftsman cabinet that I am not using and really like what you have done! 

Do you have more pictures of how you store your turning tools? What did you use to hold the tools?? 

Appreciate any information!


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I just finished a roll-around cart last night, the drawer is where I'm placing my lathe tools. The ones that fit anyway, the bowl gouge is about 2 inches too long. The plans and pictures of the full cart are in the project showcase if you were interested.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i just wish i had as many tools as you guys have


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> i just wish i had as many tools as you guys have


You just gotta do it like Johnny Cash, one piece at a time!


----------



## zacker (Mar 25, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> i just wish i had as many tools as you guys have


 
ebay, christmas or hanuka, flea markets (big time!!) and birthdays. :thumbsup:

I say flea markets big time cause alot of guys who sell there, esp at the big huge ones, do stuff like buy out storage bins and / or clean out houses like after someone dies and they throw all the hand tools into a box and sell them for like $5.00 or $10.00 each!


----------

